# 1937 Ingo Bike In Streator Illinois



## Gasbag (Jul 9, 2016)

It needs tires but otherwise looks solid and complete. Not my cup-o-tea.

http://lasalle.craigslist.org/atq/5655261755.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2016)

at $375 !
Howzitride?


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm passing on it. I'll bet after a six pack of Mountain Dew and 1/2 a bowl of sugar this should fly!


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 9, 2016)

Gasbag said:


> ...Not my cup-o-tea.



Mine either but that's a good price for somebody who wants one.


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2016)

Very good price.


----------



## Kato (Jul 9, 2016)

My kids love those..........great price - wish it wasn't so dang far


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2016)

Kato said:


> My kids love those..........great price - wish it wasn't so dang far



I hear you.


----------



## vincev (Jul 10, 2016)

Can ya even get tires for these? What size are they?


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 12, 2016)

Robert Dean Tires can hook you up with a front 20" x 2", and a rear 28" x 1 1/2", and you will be floating down the road!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2016)

IngoMike said:


> Robert Dean Tires can hook you up with a front 20" x 2", and a rear 28" x 1 1/2", and you will be floating down the road!



Thats awesome...off-set rear wheel; more like bouncing up-n-down


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2016)

The lack of tires is a deal breaker for me.


----------

